# Como puedo lograr salvar información de pen drive dañado?



## JorYak (Mar 26, 2008)

A quién pueda ayudarme. Buenas.... Necesito de alguién que sea especialista en esta materia, ya que estuve leyendo un foro sobre si se pueden reparar estas memorias pero no recuerdo quién lo respondió y necesito ayuda porq al parecer mi pen drive se quemó pero no se como fue, ya que la última vez que lo instale a un pc funcionaba correctamente y cuando lo conecte nuevamente no reconoce la Pc y ya he probado en varias Pc's. También puedo notar que se sobrecalienta en menos de un minuto luego de conectado.... Diganme que si tiene solución, porque tengo información valiosa en este dispositivo.... Gracias a quién pueda ayudarme.


----------



## ciri (Abr 1, 2008)

Cuanto pagarias por la información? Si es tan valiosa te recomindo que lo lleves a un servis, mas alla del profecionalismo y que sepan del tema, seguramente tendrían las herramientas necesarias para tratar con ese tipo de complegidades... Probaste abrirlo? por ahí murio solo alguna resistencia, que seguramente será de SMD y ya es algo artesanal cambiarla con un soldador común...


----------



## JorYak (Abr 4, 2008)

Hola Ciri. Pues lamentablemente acá donde vivo no hay un sitio especializado en estas reparaciones, es por esta razón que busco ayuda. Si intente abrirlo pero nada. Ni la PC lo reconoce


----------



## eLBARDOS (Abr 5, 2008)

Que tal! ¿cuando conectas tu usb a la pc te aparece "mal funcionamiento de dispositivo"? o ¿deplano no sale nada?


----------



## JorYak (Abr 5, 2008)

Pues exacto eLBARDOS. Nada aparece, y la verdad no sé como pudo dañarse.


----------

